# Indian Almond Leaves



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I got my order of IAL today. Could someone tell me what I need to do next ? Do I just rinse it then put a piece of it in the water? Do I rehydrate prior to adding to my tanks?

Thanks


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Min,
I found this article on Indian Almond Leaves.

http://www.indianalmondleaves.com/aquariums.php

It seems pretty thorough.
I was going to post it, but it is wayyyy too long!

The author is a betta fish veteran with experience with IAL.

Elizabeth


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Great link Bob!

Ive been thinking of getting some IAL just to make my betta "happier". Im not sure tho since my tank is not cycled and im too much of a noob to really "get" my water test kits. I just rely on doing full water changes.

Do u think i could add a leaf to my 5g tank with no harm to my fish? OR should i let a good thing alone?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I prefer using an almond leaf extract added to the water, myself. But lots of people are more fond of the leaves. It's a matter of personal preference. Just make sure to remove any carbon from your filters.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Since posting this I made a tea out of the leaves. The leaves would start to mold & I just didnt want that in my tank. The tea is working out great! No worries about mold.


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

I didnt know about Indian Almond Leaves!!! Something else for me to think about. 

Argh!!! :lol:

Rx


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I recently put some almond leaves in my betta's tanks and they loved it!!! They're much happier, more active, and they've been building more bubblenests!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I love how it makes the water that pretty amber color. Only thing is it stained my silk plants. My guys love it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use native Oak leaves instead of IAL, I gather the fallen leaves from my trees and they work the same way and have the same action as the IAL...and they are Free...

I keep lots of native Oak leaves in my rainwater buckets outside and I like to use this water for spawning Bettas and Tetras...plus a great place to gather all the yummy critters to feed my fish too.

As long as no pesticide, poisons, pollution-native/natural fallen Oak leaves are safe to use.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Great tip.
As usual, there is more than one way to skin a cat ... or fish.

Beth


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

That's pretty cool & my development just happens to be called oak hill  . So why ial? Why r they always recomended if u can use the oaks? Just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

What brands of conditioner do they sell that contains the extract? I def am too much of a noob to use the actual leaf or something.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Because they can't make any money if you collect them yourself...........

There is nothing wrong with IAL and they really don't cost that much and some people feel safer using the IAL because they may not know how to tell the difference in leaves or they live in an area that is polluted or pesticide are used.
I live on virgin land and we are naturalist so I am 99.9% sure in the safety of my leaves, water, bugs, dirt...etc...that I use in my tanks, if I lived in town I am not sure I would use anything I found on the ground close to a road.........


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Because they can't make any money if you collect them yourself...........
> 
> There is nothing wrong with IAL and they really don't cost that much and some people feel safer using the IAL because they may not know how to tell the difference in leaves or they live in an area that is polluted or pesticide are used.
> I live on virgin land and we are naturalist so I am 99.9% sure in the safety of my leaves, water, bugs, dirt...etc...that I use in my tanks, if I lived in town I am not sure I would use anything I found on the ground close to a road.........


Gotcha just didn't know if one was more beneficial than the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

I found some IAL @ my LFS (approx 10leaves for $8.99)

I put one in the top of the tank and let it work its magic! haha So far so good.

*MIN -* I am paranoid of mold now....how long did it take b4 u saw mold on your leaves?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

ecoprincess said:


> I found some IAL @ my LFS (approx 10leaves for $8.99)
> 
> I put one in the top of the tank and let it work its magic! haha So far so good.
> 
> *MIN -* I am paranoid of mold now....how long did it take b4 u saw mold on your leaves?


 
I didnt see any the first time but it was the second time I put in the new leaves it only took a few days. Could have been they were starting to mold before I put them in but I checked them before hand & never saw any. Thats why i decided to make the tea.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have my IAL folded and placed in my filters. That way i can replace if needed and I check regularly.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh Javi thats a good idea......when i decide to filter my tank i will for sure keep that in mind. Im soooo surprised how much the IAL have accelerated my bettas fin re-growth from fin rot. WOW!! definately A+ for IAL. 

How much did you guys pay for yours?


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi members,

I just joined today and though I might be a bit too long for some answers but it's worth trying out.

Another obtion for folding the IAL is to have them in Tea Bags. Take a look at my site at Catappa Leaves Online Store. How to Use The Leaves ? and read about the Indian Almond Leaves in Tea Bags.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I only buy IAL if I have money to burn; I don't make them a top priority.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love love love love love love love love love love love love IAL.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

lol tell us how you really feel about IAL!  lol i love them too!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

What OFL said! =] If you live near a nature reserve/national park/nature trail and you go into it far enough away from the roads then oak leaves should be ok to scavenge. =] I did that last summer after some storms and although the tea I made wasn't very dark (I got my leaves in summer... not a lot of tannins built up at that point) It still helped my boys when I had enough to make some tea. =]

I highly suggest scavenging! =] It helps you to get out in nature too! But remember, try to find areas where you know you're not going to have a lot of air pollution, water pollution, and ground pollution, pesticides, and fertilizers. Also early fall (while it's still dry) is the best time to scavenge for them on the east coast. =]

Oh! Don't be alarmed if your oak leaf extract/tea smells exactly like sweet iced tea. It just does. =]

IAL is awesome don't get me wrong,(I'm getting my sis to order me some) it's wonderful to have during the winter when you run out of oak leaves (If you're like me and didn't scavenge enough); but they cost money and why pay for something when you can get it for free ya know? ;]


----------

